

The Fate of Empires (1976) [pdf] - meric
http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf

======
Frozenlock
Just wanted to thank you for posting this (it seems no one noticed...), I
found it very interesting.

